# Bernese Mountain Puppy Wont walk on road on Leash



## MiMiMoHeHo (Sep 10, 2010)

I have recently adopted a 4 month old Bernese Mountain dog puppy, he is a great dog, house broken already (dont know how i managed to get a dog already house trained) 

When i try to take him for a walk on the road he drops down and wont budge, i have him on a harness and tried a quick tug on the leash while calling his name, no response, I have also tried bribing him with treats with the same negative effect. How can i get him to walk on the leash on the road?

When i first brought him home I could get him to walk around the block, now he wont leave the yard. How can i coax him to going for a walk other then around the yard. I have thought about taking him in the car and driving around the block and walking him home. Will that get him use to walking on the road? He doesnt pull or anything on the leash and stays right by my side. 

I would really Appreicate any suggestions or tips from everyone. 

Thanks you


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Is the pavement hot?

He's also at the age where they go through a fear stage. Do you have a friend that has a friendly dog that you could have walk with you? That usually helps. Or drive to a grassy area with new smells, and let him wander around there. It will build his confidence being in a new place, even though it's on grass. It would be even better if it has sidewalks you could cross over to go sniff on the other side. And then parking lots that you can cross. Make sure the treats you use to lure him are high value (something he doesn't usually get, that he LOVES...like small pieces of hot dog). Reward the first sign of "try". IE, if you want him to cross a paved driveway, don't wait until he crosses it to treat him. Ask him to walk with you while on the grass, and when he stands...treat. Then if he takes a step...treat. Etc.


----------



## MiMiMoHeHo (Sep 10, 2010)

thank you for the advice spotted nikes, we had a bit of a break threw tonight, Truman went for his usual romp around the yard then i took him to the front yard and figure, why not give it a go. At the end of the lawn he layed down like he normally does, but i called him and he came on the road, and started to walk. we got half way down the next block before he got a lil anxious and wanted to go home, i praised him the whole time we were walking and he walked with his head held high. so we made a lil progress today and tomorrow i am hopeful he will have the same positive experience.


----------



## Rufus1 (Aug 30, 2010)

spotted nikes said:


> Is the pavement hot?
> 
> Do you have a friend that has a friendly dog that you could have walk with you? That usually helps. Etc.


This really helped with my youngest dog months ago. Our pit puppy was probably closer to 3 months when I first tried taking taking him on walks. He wasn't scared at all but just didn't understand the walking on a leash thing and going for walks the first 2 times we tried. He would just plop down in the front yard. Then I decided to bring along our other dog who was 2 or 3 months older and very good on a leash. The youngest picked it up immediately on the first walk .


----------

